# Twisted Messes 24mm RDA (V2) (Gold)



## Chukin'Vape (14/9/16)

Please let me know when this stock will hit your shelves, also an estimate price on the gold version.


http://twistedmesses.com/product/twisted-messes-24mm-tm24/


----------



## Vapers Corner (15/9/16)

We will be getting authentic from TM. 

Price looks to be around R1k 

No clear eta yet, sorry. Will update here once we know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (15/9/16)

We have a shipment currently in transit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

That gold one looks nice.
Will sit nice on a black mod.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> That gold one looks nice.
> Will sit nice on a black mod.



Exactly my thoughts - thinking of buying a black 2/3 for its to sits on!


----------



## KieranD (15/9/16)

We have the following coming in:

Twisted Messes Coloured Caps (22mm) - Blue, Gold, Grey and Red
Replacement Screw Packs
Replacement Insulator Packs
Twisted Messes TM24 ' Black & Gold, Stainless
Twisted Messes TM2 Lite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smurfi129 (15/9/16)

I also want one please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Smurfi129 said:


> I also want one please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can deposit the money into my account if you want one. 

They are R1 550 050.00 that translates to one million, five thousand hundred and fity thousand and fity rand.


----------



## Vapers Corner (19/9/16)

Hi All

Our stock from Twisted messes has landed

Available online and in store: 

Twisted Messes 24: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/twisted-messes-24mm-rda-authentic-949


----------



## Sir Vape (19/9/16)

We have a Twisted Messes shipment that has just arrived.

Twisted Messes 24mm
Twisted Messes TM2 Lite (Red, Blue & Grey)
Twisted Messes Gold AF 
Twisted Messes Comfort Caps
Twisted Messes TM2 Colour Caps
Twisted Messes T-Shirts

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------

